# Καραθεοδωρή – Αϊνστάιν: δύο καλοί συνάδελφοι



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

*Καραθεοδωρή και Αϊνστάιν: «μίλησαν» τα αρχεία*

Τα γραπτά στοιχεία δεν στηρίζουν την άποψη ότι ο μαθηματικός Κ. Καραθεοδωρή ήταν καθοδηγητής ή συνεργάτης του Αϊνστάιν στην περίφημη Θεωρία της Σχετικότητας

(ΒΗΜΑ Science 13.5.2012)

Ο Χάρης Βάρβογλης αναζητά στο αρχείο του Αϊνστάιν (που βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία δημοσίευσης από το Εβραϊκό Πανεπιστήμιο της Ιερουσαλήμ) την αλληλογραφία του μεγάλου επιστήμονα με τον Κωνσταντίνο Καραθεοδωρή και ανακαλύπτει πολλά σημεία επαφής και αποδείξεις συναδελφικής εκτίμησης, αλλά δυστυχώς και ισχυρές αντενδείξεις για τη θρυλούμενη μέχρι σήμερα «βοήθεια» που τάχα προσέφερε ο Καραθεοδωρή στον Αϊνστάιν.

Πάει, κατέρρευσε άλλος ένας από τους εθνικούς μας μύθους....:wub:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 2, 2012)

Έλα τώρα... οι πράκτορες του Σόρος παραποίησαν τα αρχεία. 
Ή τα έκλεψαν οι Νεφελίμ.
Ή τα κατέστρεψε ο ίδιος ο Καραθεοδωρή γιατί τον εξεβίαζαν.

Πάντως οι μύθος ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, ποιος πίστευε τέτοιο πράγμα; Σε λίγο το Βήμα θα μας πει ότι κατέρρευσε ο μύθος του Hellenic Quest.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, ποιος πίστευε τέτοιο πράγμα; Σε λίγο το Βήμα θα μας πει ότι κατέρρευσε ο μύθος του Hellenic Quest.



Και όχι μόνο θα το πει, αλλά θα παριστάνει ότι έβγαλε κι είδηση από πάνω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

Αχά! Σας βρίσκω απληροφόρητους για το θέμα ;)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 2, 2012)

About 784 results (0.29 seconds) 

OMG


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2012)

Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες. Γνωρίζω την υπόθεση σχετικά με τον Αϊνστάιν και τον Καραθεοδωρή. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι ποιος σοβαρός άνθρωπος μπορεί να το πιστέψει, ώστε να δικαιολογεί άρθρο σε εφημερίδα σχετικά με την απομυθοποίησή του, λες και μέχρι τώρα ήταν κάποια κυρίαρχη θεωρία. Π.χ. δες εδώ.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 2, 2012)

Στο Περιστέρι πάντως, έχουμε άγαλμά του! (και παραπλεύρως, οδό με το όνομά του).


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες. Γνωρίζω την υπόθεση σχετικά με τον Αϊνστάιν και τον Καραθεοδωρή. Δες εδώ.



Ωραία! Πολλά πράγματα μπαίνουν στη θέση τους. Μερικές επιστολές ήταν γνωστές από παλιότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Κάτι που θα ενδιέφερε εμάς για τον Καραθεοδωρή:

*Linguistic talent*

Carathéodory excelled at languages, much like many members of his family did. Greek and French were his first languages, and he mastered German with such perfection, that his writings composed in the German language are stylistic masterworks. Carathéodory also spoke and wrote English, Italian, Turkish, and the ancient languages without any effort. Such an impressive linguistic arsenal enabled him to communicate and exchange ideas directly with other mathematicians during his numerous travels, and greatly extend his fields of knowledge.

Much more than that, Carathéodory was a treasured conversation partner for his fellow professors in the Munich Department of Philosophy. The well-respected, German philologist, professor of ancient languages Kurt von Fritz praised Carathéodory, saying that from him one could learn an endless amount about the old and new Greece, the old Greek language, and Hellenic mathematics. Fritz had an uncountable number of philosophical discussions with Carathéodory. Deep in his heart, Carathéodory felt himself Greek above all. The Greek language was spoken exclusively in Carathéodory's house – his son Stephanos and daughter Despina went to a German high school, but they obtained daily additional instruction in Greek language and culture from a Greek priest. At home, they were not allowed to speak any other language.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantin_Carathéodory#Linguistic_talent

Θα θεωρούσα ότι μου κάνουν δώρο αν μου έλυνε κάποιος την απορία πολλών χρόνων πώς και το επώνυμό του αναφέρεται σε γενική πτώση ακόμα και στα ελληνικά. Γιατί στη Βικιπαίδεια έχουν στη γενική ακόμα και τον πατέρα του. Γιατί άλλοι δεν διστάζουν να του αποδώσουν την ονομαστική πτώση, όπως εδώ:
http://www.s-karatheodoris.gr/oikogeneia-karatheodori/stefanos-karatheodoris/


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

Γιατί να μην αναφέρεται; Δεν είναι συνηθισμένο μεν, αλλά όχι και πρωτοφανές (Νικολάου, Γεωργίου κτλ). 
Περισσότερο για να πω την αλήθεια μου θυμίζει κυπριακά ονόματα, εκεί η γενική στα ονόματα είναι καθημερινότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2012)

> Καραθεοδωρή vs Καραθεοδωρής [Επεξεργασία]
> 
> Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρής, υπέγραφε πάντα ως "Κωνσταντίνος Στέφανου Καραθεοδωρή"(ή "Κωνσταντίνος Σ. Καραθεοδωρή"). Δηλαδή, με τη χρήση της γενικής πτώσης του επιθέτου του, δήλωνε την καταγωγή του και για την ακρίβεια ποιος ήταν ο πατέρας του(θα μπορούσε να το γράφει, "Κωνσταντίνος του Σ. Καραθεοδωρή"). Έτσι υπέγραφε και ο πατέρας του, γιατί εκείνη την εποχή ήταν συνηθισμένο να υπογράφει κανείς ως, "Γεώργιος του Εμμανουήλ Παπαδόπουλου", αντί για το σημερινό "Γεώργιος Παπαδόπουλος του Εμμανουήλ". Το επώνυμό του είναι κανονικά "Καραθεοδωρής". Ωστόσο, έχω την εντύπωση οτι οι απόγονοί του υιοθέτησαν το "Καραθεοδωρή", χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι έτσι ήταν η ονομασία.
> 195.251.240.58 15:33, 1 Ιουλίου 2010 (UTC)D4R14N


Από 'δώ: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συζήτηση:Κωνσταντίνος_Καραθεοδωρή (βοηθάει; )

for what it's worth, και ο Πάπυρος και ο Ήλιος το έχουν σε ονομαστική


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Να προσθέσω λοιπόν ότι ενώ η παλιότερη εγκυκλοπαίδειά μου (ο Δρανδάκης) τους έχει, πατέρα και γιο, στη γενική πτώση (Καραθεοδωρή), ο Πάπυρος τούς έχει στην ονομαστική (Καραθεοδωρής). Πιστεύω ότι καθοριστικό θα είναι πώς ήθελαν οι ίδιοι τα επώνυμά τους όταν έγραφαν στην ελληνική. Δεν θέτω γλωσσικό θέμα αλλά πραγματολογικό, το οποίο δεν βρήκα ποτέ την ευκαιρία να ερευνήσω.


Προσθήκη:


bernardina said:


> Από 'δώ: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συζήτηση:Κωνσταντίνος_Καραθεοδωρή (βοηθάει;)


Βοηθάει, λέει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Το μαθηματικό γενεαλογικό δέντρο του Καραθεοδωρή: http://genealogy.mathematik.uni-bielefeld.de/id.php?id=7517

Ποιος ήταν ο επιβλέπων του, ποιους επέβλεψε ο ίδιος, ποιοι είναι οι μαθηματικοί απόγονοί του.

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Να προσθέσω μια άλλη θεωρία στο ερώτημα: γιατί «Καραθεοδωρή»: Επειδή έτσι το έγραφαν ήδη τότε στην Εσπερία.

(Μια σκέψη από την παρατήρηση ότι αν το όνομά του είχε μεταγλωττιστεί εξαρχής στα γερμανικά, θα ήταν πιθανόν Karatheodori και όχι γαλλοπρεπές, Caratheodory).


----------



## Marinos (Jul 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσω μια άλλη θεωρία στο ερώτημα: γιατί «Καραθεοδωρή»: Επειδή έτσι το έγραφαν ήδη τότε στην Εσπερία.
> 
> (Μια σκέψη από την παρατήρηση ότι αν το όνομά του είχε μεταγλωττιστεί εξαρχής στα γερμανικά, θα ήταν πιθανόν Karatheodori και όχι γαλλοπρεπές, Caratheodory).


Κατά το Καβάφης > Cavafy.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Αφού ο πατέρας του ήταν πρέσβης της οθωμανικής κυβέρνησης στις Βρυξέλλες, δεν είναι λογικό ότι το Caratheodory είχε ήδη μεταγραφεί (και ίσως με τη λογική που λέει ο Μαρίνος); Μήπως υπήρχε μια τέτοια οθωμανική τυποποίηση στην απόδοση των ελληνικών ονομάτων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, το ερώτημα είναι τι μας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα σήμερα. Το _Καραθεοδωρής > Caratheodory > Καραθεοδωρή_ δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, όπως δεν μας ενδιαφέρει στην περίπτωση του Καβάφη. Τα _Γεωργίου, Θεοδώρου, Παναγιώτου_ και _Παπαπαναγιώτου_ είναι καθιερωμένα, όχι όμως στην ονομαστική τα _Καραπαναγιώτη, Καραγεώργη, Καραγιάννη_ κ.λπ. Στον Πάπυρο κανένας Καρα- δεν είναι σε γενική πτώση (εκτός από γυναίκες π.χ. _Καραπάνου_). Επομένως το ερώτημα είναι: μας αρέσει το *Καραθεοδωρής* του Παπύρου, ναι ή όχι;


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2012)

Έχουμε συζητήσει γενικότερα το θέμα εδώ, και ειδικότερα για τον Καβάφη εδώ. 

Επομένως το ερώτημα:



nickel said:


> Μας αρέσει το *Καραθεοδωρής* του Παπύρου, ναι ή όχι;



θα πρέπει να απαντηθεί υπό το φως των παραπάνω παρατηρήσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Μα εκείνα τα νήματα αφορούν τη μεταγραφή των ελληνικών ονομάτων στην ξένη γλώσσα. Εγώ δεν αμφισβητώ το Caratheodory, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτό θα μας επηρεάσει στην επιλογή του προτιμότερου τρόπου να λέμε το όνομα στα ελληνικά. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα ποτέ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με άλλο ελληνικό όνομα (χωρίς να αποκλείεται να υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα ποτέ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με άλλο ελληνικό όνομα (χωρίς να αποκλείεται να υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια).


Χεχεχεχεχε, ομολογώ πως θα απολάμβανα το πόσες ασφάλειες θα έκαιγες αν πήγαινες στην Κύπρο! :twit: Προς το παρόν για ορεκτικό πήγαινε στο http://www.cytayellowpages.com.cy/, βάλε ΜΕΛΗ με «ακριβή αντιστοιχία» και —μόνο στην επαρχία Λευκωσίας— θα βρεις: Ανδρέας Μέλη, Αργυρός Μέλη, Γαβριήλ Μέλη, Γιάγκος Μέλη, Δημήτρης Μέλη (x3)... και τελειωμό δεν έχουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά βρε Ζάζουλα, που μας έδωσες κι άλλο θέμα με την cyta: ΘΑΫΛΑΝΔΗ (στην κατά τα λοιπά πολύ χρήσιμη ιστοσελίδα με τους τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους άλλων χωρών).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 3, 2012)

Για μένα το μόνο που χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε είναι πώς το έγραφε ο ίδιος. Όλα τα άλλα περί γραμματικής, ιστορίας και γλωσσολογίας είναι αδιάφορα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ανδρέας Μέλη, Αργυρός Μέλη, Γαβριήλ Μέλη, Γιάγκος Μέλη, Δημήτρης Μέλη (x3)... και τελειωμό δεν έχουν.


Κεφαλαία μού τα δίνει. Μπορεί να είναι «Μελή». Και να είναι ξενικό (από τη Λομβαρδία...). Δώσε μου άνδρες που να είναι στην ονομαστική «ο Καπετανγιάννη», «ο Διακογιάννη», «ο Παπαγιάννη», όχι «ο Παπαϊωάννου». Ο «Παπαθεοδωρή», όχι «ο Παπαθεοδώρου». Δουλειά σ' αυτές τις διαφορές.



> Για μένα το μόνο που χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε είναι πώς το έγραφε ο ίδιος. Όλα τα άλλα περί γραμματικής, ιστορίας και γλωσσολογίας είναι αδιάφορα.


Είδαμε πώς το έγραφε ο ίδιος και γιατί το έγραφε έτσι. Σήμερα όμως δεν γράφουμε έτσι τα ανδρικά ονόματα. Ούτε καν του Καποδίστρια.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κεφαλαία μού τα δίνει. Μπορεί να είναι «Μελή». Και να είναι ξενικό (από τη Λομβαρδία...). Δώσε μου άνδρες που να είναι στην ονομαστική «ο Καπετανγιάννη», «ο Διακογιάννη», «ο Παπαγιάννη», όχι «ο Παπαϊωάννου». Ο «Παπαθεοδωρή», όχι «ο Παπαθεοδώρου». Δουλειά σ' αυτές τις διαφορές.


Προφανώς βαρέθηκες να ψάξεις το Γιάννη — που δίνει: Αβραάμ Γιάννη, Αλέκος Γιάννη, Ανδρέας Γιάννη (x4), Γεώργιος Γιάννη, Γιάγκος Γιάννη, Γιαννάκης Γιάννη... θα γιάνει το ματάκι σου!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Ευτυχώς, ο Καραθεοδωρής δεν είχε ρίζες στην Κύπρο. Ούτε οι συντάκτες του Παπύρου. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είδαμε πώς το έγραφε ο ίδιος και γιατί το έγραφε έτσι. Σήμερα όμως δεν γράφουμε έτσι τα ανδρικά ονόματα.



Κατά την ίδια λογική, ο Γεώργιος Χατζιδάκις θα έπρεπε να ήταν Χατζιδάκης. Γιατί ο λόγος της συγκεκριμένης γραφή είναι χρονικά τοπικός, ξέρουμε τον λόγο και σήμερα δεν ισχύει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Για να προσθέσω ένα στοιχείο στη συζήτηση:
Στην Ακαδημία Αθηνών
http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecPage.asp?id=436&nt=18&lang=1
1926
[...]
Μιχαήλ Λιβαδάς
Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρή


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2012)

Ας βάλουμε και τη σελίδα απ' το μουσείο του: http://www.karatheodori.gr/index.php?op=bio&page=1.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2012)

Ιστότοπος μουσείου Καραθεοδωρή said:


> Είναι γόνος ενός ισχυρού* μεγαλεπήβολου* γενεαλογικού δέντρου με ρίζες στην Αδριανούπολη της Ανατολικής Θράκης.


Μεγαλεπήβολου; Δηλαδή αυτού που έχει μεγαλύτερα σχέδια από εκείνα που μπορεί να πετύχει; Αλλιώς υπερβολικά φιλόδοξου; :blink:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 10, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απλά αναρωτιέμαι ποιος σοβαρός άνθρωπος μπορεί να το πιστέψει, ώστε να δικαιολογεί άρθρο σε εφημερίδα σχετικά με την απομυθοποίησή του, λες και μέχρι τώρα ήταν κάποια κυρίαρχη θεωρία. Π.χ. δες εδώ.


Έβλεπα τώρα δα RIKsat που είχε το _Μάχες των Ελλήνων _(παραγωγή τού Σκάι) με θέμα τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή (είναι το 2ο επεισόδιο της σειράς και δεν το είχα δει όταν το πρωτόπαιξε ο Σκάι). Ο Τέλλογλου ανέφερε ξεκάθαρα και κατηγορηματικά πως «*ο ίδιος ο Βενιζέλος ζητά από τον κορυφαίο μαθηματικό Καραθεοδωρή, τον οποίο ο Αϊνστάιν αναγνωρίζει σαν τον μεγάλο δάσκαλο στον οποίον ο ίδιος αλλά και η παγκόσμια επιστήμη χρωστούν τα πάντα, να...*». Βλ. εδώ, στο *25:15*:




ΥΓ Μην αρχίσετε τώρα με το αν ο Τέλλογλου είναι «σοβαρός άνθρωπος» ή όχι — σημασία έχει πως πρόκειται για εξόχως διαδεδομένο μύθο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 11, 2012)

Μα φυσικά είναι διαδεδομένος μύθος. Απλώς δεν γίνεται να είσαι σοβαρός άνθρωπος και να το πιστεύεις. Αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο θα το μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο. Ειδικά στο ελληνικό σχολείο που και το παραμικρό ψήγμα ελληνικής υπερηφάνιας το εκμεταλλεύεται και το προβάλλει στον υπέρτατο βαθμό.

Ο Τέλλογλου δεν ξέρω αν είναι σοβαρός ή όχι, σίγουρα όμως ένας δημοσιογράφος δεν κάνει καθόλου την δουλειά του (όχι απλά δεν την κάνει σωστά) όταν δεν ελέγχει αν αυτά που αφηγείται αληθεύουν. Φυσικά μέγιστη ευθύνη φέρουν και οι Θάνος Βερέμης (επιστημονικός σύμβουλος), Νατάσα Σέγκου (σενάριο).

Γεγονός είναι ότι θύματα μύθων μπορούμε να πέσουμε όλοι. Βέβαια το πόσο κριτικοί είμαστε απέναντι σε πράγματα που ακούμε πρώτη φορά, καταδεικνύει το επίπεδο της παιδείας μας*, ωστόσο όταν κάποιου η δουλειά είναι η πληροφόρηση, η ενημέρωση ή η επιμόρφωση, *οφείλει* να ελέγχει ακόμα κι αυτά που δεν του φαίνονται καν ύποπτα ή παράλογα. Ειδικά σήμερα, που είναι τόσο εύκολο να ελέγξεις αν κάτι είναι αληθές, αν στέκει, από πρωτογενείς πηγές (γιατί ακούσια παραπληροφόρηση μπορεί να βρει κανείς ακόμα και σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες).


* π.χ., διαβάζω συχνά σε ανάλαφρα άρθρα περιοδικών και ιστοσελίδων, ότι οι άντρες πάνε κατά μέσο όρο με περισσότερες συντρόφους απ' ό,τι οι γυναίκες, κάτι μαθηματικά αδύνατο. Προφανώς όποιος το ακούει και λέει "κοίτα να δεις" ή "το φανταζόμουν, να που επιβεβαιώνεται από έρευνα", δεν δείχνει κριτική διάθεση απέναντι στην πληροφορία και δεν μπαίνει στην διαδικασία να σκεφτεί ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατον, δεδομένου ότι η κατανομή ανδρών γυναικών είναι σχεδόν 50-50. Μάλιστα αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται καν επιβεβαίωση από κάποια πηγή, γιατί είναι απλή λογική, ωστόσο υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που το πιστεύει. Είναι ο ίδιος κόσμος που βλέπει το νέο βιβλίο γραμματικής και βγάζει το συμπέρασμα ότι προτείνεται φωνητική γραφή, χωρίς καν να περάσει απ' το μυαλό του ότι αν πρότεινε κάτι τέτοιο και μάλιστα κατηγορηματικά ("τα φωνήεντα είναι 5", όχι "τα φωνήεντα ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνουν 5"), τότε το βιβλίο θα ήταν γραμμένο φωνητικά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2012)

Για την ευθύνη του επιστημονικού συμβούλου ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι. Είχα παρακολουθήσει ομιλία του Ρόμπιν Λέιν Φοξ που έλεγε με χιουμοριστικό και διακριτικό τρόπο πως είχαν γράψει κανονικότατα τις απόψεις του στον _Μέγα Αλέξανδρο_ και πως σύντομα κατάλαβε ότι ο μόνος λόγος που τον προσλάβανε ήταν για να έχουν άλλοθι για κάθε βλακεία που βάζανε στην ταινία. Αλλά τα λεφτά ήταν καλά. 

Σχετικά με τους άντρες και τις γυναίκες που λες, η άποψη περί συντρόφων στηρίζεται στην ιδέα ότι ορισμένες γυναίκες έχουν πάρα πάρα πολλούς συντρόφους κι έτσι ισοφαρίζεται το σκορ- ή μπορεί οι άντρες να υπερβάλλουν προς τα πάνω για να τους βγει το όνομα, κι οι γυναίκες να υπερβάλλουν προς τα κάτω για να μην τους βγει το όνομα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Ο Ρόμπιν Λέιν Φοξ εξήγησε με πλατύ χαμόγελο (που μπορεί να κρύβει περισσότερα απ' όσα αποκαλύπτει) ότι προσλήφθηκε στην ταινία του Στόουν για ένα και μοναδικό λόγο: να εκπληρώσει το παιδικό του όνειρο να ηγηθεί της εφόδου επικεφαλής του μακεδονικού ιππικού.

*Charging for Alexander*
BBC Four, May 2004

Historian Robin Lane Fox is one of the world's leading experts on Alexander the Great. His advice has been sought by some of Hollywood's biggest filmmakers as they've looked to bring the life of history's greatest military commander to the big screen.

Now Oliver Stone has succeeded where other directors have failed, with his film Alexander, set to reach cinemas later this year with Colin Farrell in the title role. Naturally, Stone turned to Lane Fox to help him get the film's historical details right, *and Lane Fox agreed, on one condition. He wanted Stone to help him fulfil a lifetime ambition: to ride with the Macedonian cavalry.*

*Charging for Alexander* follows the eccentric don from his Oxford home to the film's Moroccan desert set, where he dresses in period armour and encounters a sceptical crew, a foul-mouthed leading man, and a director who insists on making up historically inaccurate names for his soldiers. The experience marks a bizarre change from Lane Fox's usual life as a teacher, but will he make the final cut?


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Hilarious. (Και να επιμένει ότι ο Περδίκκας προφέρεται Πέρντικας.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για την ευθύνη του επιστημονικού συμβούλου ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι. Είχα παρακολουθήσει ομιλία του Ρόμπιν Λέιν Φοξ που έλεγε με χιουμοριστικό και διακριτικό τρόπο πως είχαν γράψει κανονικότατα τις απόψεις του στον _Μέγα Αλέξανδρο_ και πως σύντομα κατάλαβε ότι ο μόνος λόγος που τον προσλάβανε ήταν για να έχουν άλλοθι για κάθε βλακεία που βάζανε στην ταινία. Αλλά τα λεφτά ήταν καλά.
> 
> Σχετικά με τους άντρες και τις γυναίκες που λες, η άποψη περί συντρόφων στηρίζεται στην ιδέα ότι ορισμένες γυναίκες έχουν πάρα πάρα πολλούς συντρόφους κι έτσι ισοφαρίζεται το σκορ- ή μπορεί οι άντρες να υπερβάλλουν προς τα πάνω για να τους βγει το όνομα, κι οι γυναίκες να υπερβάλλουν προς τα κάτω για να μην τους βγει το όνομα.



Για τον σύμβουλο έχεις δίκιο. Λάθος μου. Ίσως να μην τον είχαν συμβουλευτεί καν κι απλώς το όνομά του να υπάρχει.

Για τους ερωτικούς συντρόφους, φυσικά κι αυτό που συμβαίνει με τις συγκεκριμένες έρευνες είναι ακριβώς αυτό, ότι οι άντρες υπερβάλλουν προς τα πάνω και οι γυναίκες προς τα κάτω. Φυσικά ένας σοβαρός ερευνητής δεν θα έκανε ποτέ μια έρευνα το αποτέλεσμα της οποίας είναι μαθηματικά γνωστό από πριν. Το πόσους συντρόφους έχουν οι φανατικοί λάτρεις του σεξ, δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορείς να έχεις 5 άντρες και 5 γυναίκες, οι 4 παρθένες και η μία να έχει πάει και με τους 5 και πάλι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μ.ο. συντρόφων = 1 και για τα δύο γκρουπ: (4χ0 + 1χ5)/5 = 1 // (5χ1)/5 = 1. Σε ίσα γκρουπ, όσο κι αν κάποια άτομα τραβάνε τον μέσο όρο προς τα πάνω, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα φυσικά είναι διαδεδομένος μύθος. Απλώς δεν γίνεται να είσαι σοβαρός άνθρωπος και να το πιστεύεις. [...]
> Ο Τέλλογλου δεν ξέρω αν είναι σοβαρός ή όχι, σίγουρα όμως ένας δημοσιογράφος δεν κάνει καθόλου την δουλειά του (όχι απλά δεν την κάνει σωστά) όταν δεν ελέγχει αν αυτά που αφηγείται αληθεύουν.


Αφού λοιπόν είναι διαδεδομένος μύθος, και αφού διαπιστωμένα τουλάχιστον ένας δημοσιογράφος τον αναπαρήγαγε (έστω μην κάνοντας την δουλειά του - αναμφισβήτητα πάντως είναι δημοσιογράφος και τον αναπαρήγαγε) τότε είναι επαρκώς δικαιολογημένο να γραφτεί ένα άρθρο σε εφημερίδα που να καταρρίπτει τον μύθο, νες πα?


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 11, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αφού λοιπόν είναι διαδεδομένος μύθος, και αφού διαπιστωμένα τουλάχιστον ένας δημοσιογράφος τον αναπαρήγαγε (έστω μην κάνοντας την δουλειά του - αναμφισβήτητα πάντως είναι δημοσιογράφος και τον αναπαρήγαγε) τότε είναι επαρκώς δικαιολογημένο να γραφτεί ένα άρθρο σε εφημερίδα που να καταρρίπτει τον μύθο, νες πα?



Όχι. Το ύφος του άρθρου είναι "τελικά δεν είναι έτσι". Σκέψου ακριβώς το ίδιο άρθρο να λέει "τελικά δεν έχει η ελληνική 100 εκατομμύρια λέξεις ούτε η Απλ έχει βγάλει πρόγραμμα, κτλ". Και το TLG είναι πιο διαδεδομένος μύθος, που τον έχουν χάψει από εφημερίδες ως πρεσβείες μας. Κοινώς, δεν είναι κάτι νέο, κάτι που μόλις έχει αποδειχθεί, για να μας πασάρεται σαν είδηση. Άλλο να κάνεις άρθρο σχετικά με μύθους και άλλο να παρουσιάζεις την όψιμη γνώση σου σαν είδηση και νέες εξελίξεις.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κοινώς, δεν είναι κάτι νέο, κάτι που μόλις έχει αποδειχθεί, για να μας πασάρεται σαν είδηση.



Αυτό που όντως είναι νέο, σύμφωνα με το ίδιο το κείμενο, αναφέρεται στην πρώτη παράγραφο:



> Η πρόσφατη δημοσίευση των αρχείων του Αϊνστάιν από το Εβραϊκό Πανεπιστήμιο της Ιερουσαλήμ μού έδωσε την ευκαιρία να αναζητήσω την αλήθεια μέσα από τα σωζόμενα γραπτά ντοκουμέντα, κυρίως την αλληλογραφία των δύο επιστημόνων.





Hellegennes said:


> Άλλο να κάνεις άρθρο σχετικά με μύθους και άλλο να παρουσιάζεις την όψιμη γνώση σου σαν είδηση και νέες εξελίξεις.



Το συμπέρασμα περί "όψιμης" γνώσης από πού προκύπτει; Τον αρθρογράφο δεν τον γνωρίζω, αλλά στο κάτω μέρος του άρθρου γράφει:



> Ο Χάρης Βάρβογλης είναι καθηγητής του Τμήματος Φυσικής του ΑΠΘ.



οπότε είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι η γνώση κάθε άλλο παρά όψιμη είναι. Απ' ό,τι βλέπουμε εδώ, ο Βάρβογλης φαίνεται να έχει κλίση προς την ιστορία της φυσικής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 11, 2012)

Οκέι, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, πέρα από μια-δυο ανακρίβειες, το άρθρο είναι καλό. Το διάβασα απ' την αρχή, οπότε γνωρίζω ότι γράφτηκε από πανεπιστημιακό καθηγητή φυσικής. Αλλά το ύφος του άρθρου δεν είναι απομυθοποιητικό αλλά αποκαλυπτικό. Στην πράξη, όταν κάποιος ισχυρίζεται κάτι, η απόδειξη πέφτει στον ίδιο. Από την στιγμή που ουδέποτε υπήρξε γνωστό έγγραφο που να αποδεικνύει ανάμειξη του Καραθεοδωρή και πουθενά δεν υπήρχε αναφορά του σε σχέση με την Σχετικότητα, ήταν δεδομένο ότι είναι μύθος. Δεν είναι καν μύθος της επικαιρότητας, όπως είναι π.χ. τα περί φωνητικής γραφής στην νέα γραμματική της πέμπτης δημοτικού. Επίσης δεν μ' αρέσει ότι παρουσιάζεται η έρευνα στα χειρόγραφα σαν επιβεβαιωτικό στοιχείο. Είναι σαν να ένιωθε την ανάγκη να σιγουρευτεί ο καθηγητής, για κάτι που εμφανώς δεν υπήρχε. Εκεί κολλάνε και τα περί όψιμης γνώσης.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 6, 2012)

....
*Υποψήφιος μυθοπλάστης για τον έλληνα δάσκαλο του Αϊνστάιν: Κυριάκος Διακογιάννης*

*Ο Κυριάκος Διακογιάννης στα ‘‘Καθαρά και ξάστερα’’ της ‘‘Αυριανής’’ στις 20-10-1987* γράφει: ‘‘Λίγο καιρό πριν πεθάνει ο διάσημος φυσικός Αλβέρτος Αϊνστάιν ζούσε τελείως απομονωμένος, αποφεύγοντας, όπως άλλωστε σ’ ολόκληρη τη ζωή του, τις συναναστροφές. Εκείνη την εποχή (πέθανε το 1955 σε ηλικία 76 ετών) μια συντροφιά Αμερικανών δημοσιογράφων με την μεσολάβηση του διευθυντού ενός επιστημονικού περιοδικού φίλο του Αϊνστάιν, κατάφερε να πείσει τον μεγάλο φυσικό να εγκαταλείψει την μοναξιά του και να δώσει μία συνέντευξη τύπου. Είτε γιατί διαισθανόταν το τέλος του, είτε για άλλους λόγους άγνωστους, ο ερημίτης δέχτηκε. Το γεγονός εντυπωσίασε την κοινή γνώμη. Στη συνέντευξη έτρεξαν τα μεγαλύτερα λαγωνικά της αμερικανικής δημοσιογραφίας. Η αίθουσα κατάμεστη από εκπροσώπους του τύπου, της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεόρασης. Οι ερωτήσεις έπεφταν βροχή στον άνθρωπο που απεδόθη η μέθοδος διάσπασης του ατόμου και η πατρότητα της ατομικής βόμβας την οποία τεχνικά κατασκεύασε η ομάδα επιστημόνων του συνεργάτη και συμπατριώτη του Οπενχάιμερ. Σ’ όλες τις ερωτήσεις ο Αϊνστάιν, απάντησε με την ακριβολογία που διακρίνει τους φυσικούς, οπότε όταν οι ερωτήσεις εξαντλήθηκαν και οι δημοσιογράφοι φιλόφρονες ευχαριστούσαν έτοιμοι να αποσυρθούν, ο Αϊνστάιν προς γενικήν έκπληξη δεν σηκώνεται αλλά από τη θέση του απευθυνόμενος στους εκπροσώπους του τύπου τους λέγει:

‘‘Κύριοι λυπάμαι που σας βλέπω έτοιμους να φύγετε χωρίς να μου υποβάλετε την ουσιαστικότερη ίσως ερώτηση. Ζητήσατε να σας απαντήσω σε χίλια δυο πράγματα, κανείς σας όμως δε θέλησε να μάθει ποιος ήταν ο δάσκαλός μου, ποιος μου έδειξε και μου άνοιξε το δρόμο προς την ανώτερη μαθηματική επιστήμη, σκέψη και έρευνα. Και για να μη σας κουράζω, σας το λέω έτσι απλά χωρίς λεπτομέρειες, ότι *ο μεγάλος μου δάσκαλος υπήρξε ο αξεπέραστος Έλληνας Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρή, στον οποίο εγώ προσωπικά, αλλά και η μαθηματική επιστήμη, η φυσική και η σοφία του αιώνα μας χρωστάμε τα πάντα*»

http://www.karatheodori.gr/index.php?op=epistoles&lop=viewEpistoli&nid=1 (Σύνδεσμος Φίλων Καραθεοδωρή)

Einstein Question

Konstantinos Benas, a mathematician based in Greece, wrote to ask for help in tracing remarks that Albert Einstein is said to have made about Constantin Caratheodory, a mathematician. We referred him to the Princeton University Press and we also promised to include the request in this space:

Benas refers to an interview with Einstein in Scientific American in July, 1955. “Apparently that interview took place only two weeks before the great scientist passed away,” Benas writes. “It appears to have been given to I. Bernard Cohen, rather discreetly and without any publicity. Nevertheless, there is a rumor widely spread in Greece lately: That Einstein’s last interview was hailed with great publicity and that it took place a short time before his death, before a team of American journalists.

“The rumor also claims that, after a large number of questions were put to him, Einstein added, without being asked at all, that his teacher, the man ‘who had shown him the way to higher mathematical science, reasoning and research’ had been the ‘unsurpassable’ Greek mathematician to whom he personally (Einstein) ‘as well as mathematics, physics and 20th century’s wisdom in general, owed everything.’”

“For all I can see, though, no such words appear in I.B.Cohen’s ‘last interview.’ No reference whatsoever to Caratheodory is made, for that matter. Can you help me find out if Cohen’s interview was actually the last one given by Einstein? Did Einstein actually ever mention Caratheodory in any of his interviews? If yes, do you know what were his exact words about his Greek colleague? And where do they appear, if anywhere at all?

“*I suspect that the Greek public has been bombarded with ‘urban legends’ about Einstein’s last interview and I would appreciate your help in clearing up that matter*.”

Konstantinos Benas
http://princetoninfo.com/index.php?option=com_us1more&Itemid=6&key=10-03-2007_c_06


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Κυριάκος Διακογιάννης ανήκει στη σχολή της δημοσιογραφίας «αν τα γραφόμενά μου δεν συμφωνούν με τις πηγές, τόσο το χειρότερο για τις πηγές». Δεν τον χρησιμοποιείς σαν πηγή αν δεν τον καραδιασταυρώσεις. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο εμφανίζεται ο Αϊνστάιν να προθυμοποιείται να δώσει την πρόσθετη πληροφορία υπογραμμίζει τη δημιουργική φαντασία πίσω από την ιστορία.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2012)

Πολλές πέτρες αν σηκώσεις θα βρεις τον Διακογιάννη από κάτω.


----------

